# Prior Military Looking to Move



## TodayIsTomorrow (Jul 31, 2008)

I know that the subject says prior Military, but that isn't entirely true. I'm still in the military with just less than 4 years left on my contract until I can get out and go my merry way.

I've lived all over the world since I was born, with south east asia being the area I enjoyed the most. Something about thailand just gets under your skin and won't let me go. The food, the smells, the heat. Everything about it, I enjoy.

What I was intending to ask, is if there is a market for private or corporate security services or a Job requiring experience in satellite communications in the Bangkok area. As far as I can see, none of the sites for job listings I can find even have a listing criteria for those sorts of jobs. I'm thinking of moving to Thailand once my enlistment is up so I can be where my heart is.

Before anyone mentions my age, I've been around the world twice (literally) and been deployed to Iraq for two deployments. I've seen all the horror stories of South East Asia up close and personal from my time living in Cambodia and visiting thailand. I realize that finding a job in Bangkok isn't going to be the easiest and I'll probably have to settle for teaching English for a while until I can network and find someone who requires my skill set of Military Training and extensive knowlege of IT and Communicaitons.

So, how would one go about marketing that particular skill set? What people am I looking to talk to, what businesses need security? Any help you guys who are over there can give will help me a bundle.


----------



## owenjones (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't know much about the need for your particular skills, but I have noticed that the Pattaya Expats Club is recruiting for the 'foreign police'. 
You may not want that, but someone there might be able to help.
Try their website.
Owen.


----------

